# HomePod et automatisation (Raccourcis et Scénarios)



## maxime350 (14 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis un heureux nouveau possesseur d'un HomePod.
Ce n'est pas le sujet de mon post mais rapidement, je suis bluffé: surtout par l'usage de "Dis Siri" qui n'a rien à voir avec un usage sur iPhone, Watch, Mac, ...
Le reste c'est du Apple: expérience utilisateur parfaite, finition premium, joli, qualitatif, ...

Ma question:

J'ai quelques raccourcis et scénarios bien pratique: Bonjour, Bonne Nuit, Dodo, ...
J'aimerais y intégrer le HomePod pour, par exemple: me lire l'actualité, me restituer la météo du jour, m'informer sur les anniversaires du jour, etc ...

J'ai l'impression que pour le moment le HomePod n'est pas capable de s'intégrer à des automatisations ...
Quelqu'un pourrait me contredire svp ?? ;')

A vous lire,
Maxime


----------



## Jonathan16 (22 Septembre 2019)

maxime350 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je suis un heureux nouveau possesseur d'un HomePod.
> Ce n'est pas le sujet de mon post mais rapidement, je suis bluffé: surtout par l'usage de "Dis Siri" qui n'a rien à voir avec un usage sur iPhone, Watch, Mac, ...
> ...



Salut, alors moi les raccourcis que j’ai créés avec mes différents luminaires fonctionnaient très bien avec les HomePod mais depuis le passage à iOS 13, Siri (des HomePod) me répond en anglais que les raccourcis ne sont pas valables sur le HomePod


----------



## ABRIBUS98 (26 Septembre 2019)

Il me semble que pour activer les raccourcis sur HomePod il faut activer « requêtes personnelles »


----------



## eskoria (28 Septembre 2019)

Jonathan16 a dit:


> Salut, alors moi les raccourcis que j’ai créés avec mes différents luminaires fonctionnaient très bien avec les HomePod mais depuis le passage à iOS 13, Siri (des HomePod) me répond en anglais que les raccourcis ne sont pas valables sur le HomePod


Je crois qu’il faut attendre la maj HomePod qui suit ios13


----------



## ABRIBUS98 (28 Septembre 2019)

eskoria a dit:


> Je crois qu’il faut attendre la maj HomePod qui suit ios13



Ah ton HomePod est passé sur IOS13 ?? 
Bizarre chez moi il est bloqué sur 12...


----------



## maxime350 (6 Octobre 2019)

Problème résolu depuis iOS 13.1.2


----------



## ABRIBUS98 (6 Octobre 2019)

Mais vous avez pu mettre à jour votre HomePod en 13 ?


----------



## maxime350 (6 Octobre 2019)

Non non pas encore de mise à jour dispo sur le HomePod


----------



## gerard.marquises (6 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour, pas de problème pour le MAJ en 13. En revanche quand je demande à Siri de me lire un morceau que j'ai copier sur iTunes, il me dit qu'il ne le trouva pas. Et comme j'en ai importer queues milliers...... Des idées pour régler ce problème?


----------



## ABRIBUS98 (6 Octobre 2019)

Merci, je sais pas vous mais en ce moment Siri est à la ramasse (sans parler des liaisons sur ios) mais dès que je lui demande quelque chose il me répond quasi systématiquement qu’il n’est pas connecté à internet... alors que si il l’est. Comme j’en ai marre de me prendre des vents je lui demande plus rien.


----------



## ABRIBUS98 (10 Octobre 2019)

gerard.marquises a dit:


> Bonjour, pas de problème pour le MAJ en 13. En revanche quand je demande à Siri de me lire un morceau que j'ai copier sur iTunes, il me dit qu'il ne le trouva pas. Et comme j'en ai importer queues milliers...... Des idées pour régler ce problème?



En fait Siri fonctionne uniquement sur Apple Music et sur les bibliothèques importées iTunes Match. Donc pour toi la solution serait iTunes Match ou envoyer directement en AirPlay.


----------

